# Torchiere Light Dimmer



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

IIRC those lights were banned here decades ago.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> IIRC those lights were banned here decades ago.


FWIW...
https://www.google.com/search?q=Torchiere+Light+banned&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> IIRC those lights were banned here decades ago.


Well my girlfriend doesn't like the fact that it draws 300 watts because she pays her own power bill. I might wire a pigtail on it like my dad did to the ones we had. 

But I need to know if the plug in dimmer will work with the lamp dimmer on all the way (I don't want to burn out either of them)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Nothing says I love you more than making sure you're safe. Buy her a new light and throw that old death trap in the trash.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Well my girlfriend doesn't like the fact that it draws 300 watts because she pays her own power bill. I might wire a pigtail on it like my dad did to the ones we had.
> 
> But I need to know if the plug in dimmer will work with the lamp dimmer on all the way (I don't want to burn out either of them)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


They make LED replacements for the halogen tubulars.


----------

